# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  سوال آخر زیست کنکور فک کنم اشتباهه

## nima2336

سلام......لنفوسیت ها دیاپدز دارند؟من تو بیشتر سایت های علمی مثلا ویکی پدیا تحقیق کردم نوشته که لنفوسیت ها دیاپدز ندارندولی تو سوال اخر زیست کنکور 94 جمله لنفوست ها دیاپدز دارند رو درست در نظر گرفته

----------


## nima2336

جواب بدید لنفوسیت ها مخصوصا t کشنده دیاپدز دارند؟

----------


## drmoslem

به قول استاد های زیست کنکور زیست شده درست و درست تر باید درست تر رو انتخاب کنی

----------


## m-j-h

البته که دیاپدز دارند 
جمله کتابه که یک سری لنفوسیت ها بین خون و لنف در گردش هستند پس یعنی دیاپدز دارند..و اینکه لنفوسیت های بی در گره لنفی ساکنن و یا اینکه در مبارزه با سلول های سلطانی لنفوسیت تی نقش مهمی داره پس یعنی دیاپدز داره
البته با اطلاعات کنکور شاید نشه با دلیل اول اثبات کرد ولی دومی قویه

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> البته که دیاپدز دارند 
> جمله کتابه که یک سری لنفوسیت ها بین خون و لنف در گردش هستند پس یعنی دیاپدز دارند..و اینکه لنفوسیت های بی در گره لنفی ساکنن و یا اینکه در مبارزه با سلول های سلطانی لنفوسیت تی نقش مهمی داره پس یعنی دیاپدز داره


اون transmigration هست نه دیاپتز

----------


## m-j-h

"البته با اطلاعات کنکور شاید نشه با دلیل اول اثبات کرد ولی دومی قویه"
بعدم وقتی کنکور گفته دیاپدز دارن دگ مهم نیست حقیقت چیه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Pro

بله لنفوسیت دیاپدز داره اما حرکات آمیبی شکل نداره.

----------


## sako

> سلام......لنفوسیت ها دیاپدز دارند؟من تو بیشتر سایت های علمی مثلا ویکی پدیا تحقیق کردم نوشته که لنفوسیت ها دیاپدز ندارندولی تو سوال اخر زیست کنکور 94 جمله لنفوست ها دیاپدز دارند رو درست در نظر گرفته


نه کاملا درسته.به کلمه خطوط دفاعی توجه کن.

----------


## khaan

سلام. فقط سوال آخر نبود که اشتباه داشت. امسال حداقل 3 تا تست اشتباه بودن. 
حالا این دیاپدز لنفوسیت ها در برخی منابع نوشته شده و از نظر علمی بعضی رفرنس ها قبولش دارن ولی در کتاب درسی هیچ اشاره ای نشده و حتی در گذشته هم در کنکور سراسری گفته شدهبود که قابلیت دیاپدز رو ندارند.
علاوه بر اون برخی مطالب هم بودن که کاملا و به صراحت متضاد با مطالب کتاب درسی بودن مانند گردش خون قورباغه. 
به نظر میرسه از عمد اینطور برخی سوالات رو غلط طراحی میکنن که کسی نتونه درصد بالا کسب کنه

----------


## drmoslem

سال قبل خیلی ها تو کانون و ماز و گاج زیست رو 100 میزدن حتی چند آزمون پی در پی 
ولی درصد بالای 89 در کنکور نداشتیم چرا چون طراح های سوال عقده ای شدن و میخوان اذیت کنن

----------


## drmoslem

خیلی ها بعد از امتحان ادعای 100 تو زیست کردن ولی درصد 100 تبدل به 60 یا حتی کمتر شد 
امسال هم مواظب باشین

----------


## azita mohammadi

اشتباه نیست . متن کتابه . لنفوسیت ها بین خون و لنف در گردشند . ولی کلا سوال جالبی نیست چون هر کتابی یه پاسخ جدایی به این سوال دادن

----------


## Mahdi1377

بله دیاپدز دارن ولی {درست مثل گفته ی دوستمون} حرکت آمیبی ندارن. :Yahoo (1): 
وگرنه چجوری میرن تو بافت ؟ :Yahoo (21): 
سوار بر ماشین میرن؟ :Yahoo (111):

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> سلام......لنفوسیت ها دیاپدز دارند؟من تو بیشتر سایت های علمی مثلا ویکی پدیا تحقیق کردم نوشته که لنفوسیت ها دیاپدز ندارندولی تو سوال اخر زیست کنکور 94 جمله لنفوست ها دیاپدز دارند رو درست در نظر گرفته


ن - سوال آخر کنکور کاملا غلطه - مهدی گفته--> برو از سایت تخته سیاه پاسخنامه تشریحی زیستو دانلود کن - مال خود مهدیو

----------


## khaan

در مورد دیاپدز داشتن لنفوسیت ها علاوه بر سرگروه های زیست شناسی استان های کشور، اساتید ضمن خدمت فرهنگیان و خود نویسندگان کتاب درسی، حتی مراجع و دانشمندان زیست شناسی و پروفسورهایی که نیم قرن در دانشگاه میکروبیولوژی و فیزیولوژی تدریس کردن هم باهم اختلاف دارن. 
حالا اینکه طراح کنکور به جای اینهمه نکته مفهومی در مورد گلبول های سفید بیاد و از اینکه لنفوسیت ها بین خون و لنف در گردش هستند نتیجه بگیره که دیاپدز دارند و در کنکور مطرحش کنه یه دلیل بیشتر نمیتونه داشته باشه اونم اینه که این سوال برای سنجش علمی داوطلبان ورود به دانشگاه نیست. 
اینهمه تست های سخت و مفهومی و ترکیبی میشه از مبحث گردش خون طراحی کرد اونوقت طراح میره سراغ مطلبی که بیست سال پیش از کتاب درسی حذف شده و الان هم مطلبی متضاد با اون نوشته شده. . . 
به نظر من در کنکور علاوه بر اینکه باید پاسخ سوال ها رو پیدا کنیم، باید بررسی کنیم ببینیم سوال برای جواب داده شدن طراحی شده یا برای خالی رها کردن. به نظر من آدم موفق کسیه که این سوالات رو سریع شناسایی کنه و بدونه که نباید باهاشون درگیر بشه.

----------


## nima2336

جواب سوال رو از کتاب گاج پیدا کردم

----------


## nima2336

ولی جواب قطعی نیس.چون بیشتر جاها مینویسن حرکت داره ولی از نوع دیاپدز نیست

----------


## matrooke

دیاپدز دارن کاری هم با منابع علمی و این حرفا نداشته باشید. 
منبع ما کتاب است.(ساعت 9 شد)
الله اکبر الله اکبر (نشد بیرون داد بزنم   :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## biology115

داداش الگو زده گزینه 4

خیلی سبز هم زده گزینه 4 ولی با علامت سوال

کانون زده گزینه 1

یعنی امسال سوالاشون واقعا گنگ بودن ...

خود منم زدم گزینه 1

----------


## khaan

> داداش الگو زده گزینه 4
> 
> خیلی سبز هم زده گزینه 4 ولی با علامت سوال
> 
> کانون زده گزینه 1
> 
> یعنی امسال سوالاشون واقعا گنگ بودن ...
> 
> خود منم زدم گزینه 1


سرگروه زیست شناسی استان ما با آقای شهریار غریب زاده نویسنده کتاب درسی زیست شناسی سوم صحبت کرده و ایشون گفتن سوال غلطه. 
به نظر من سازمان سنجش باید خودش کتاب منتشر کنه که بریم اونا رو بخونیم و کنکور بدیم چون زیست شناسی دبیرستان رو به رسمیت نمیشناسه

----------


## drmoslem

بچه ها سوال های دوره های قبل گفته بودن دیاپدز نداره 
سنجش با مشت سال قبل کوبید تو دهن خودش که سوال گفت دیاپدز داره

----------


## biology115

> سرگروه زیست شناسی استان ما با آقای شهریار غریب زاده نویسنده کتاب درسی زیست شناسی سوم صحبت کرده و ایشون گفتن سوال غلطه. 
> به نظر من سازمان سنجش باید خودش کتاب منتشر کنه که بریم اونا رو بخونیم و کنکور بدیم چون زیست شناسی دبیرستان رو به رسمیت نمیشناسه


یه تست دیگه هم اومده بود 

که میگفت سلول های هاپلوئید اسپرم ساز ، سوال 194

کانون هنوزم که هنوزه بعد از 8 ماه اصرار میکنه که گزینه 1 جواب هست ، یعنی از سیتوکینز سلول های قبلی ایجاد شده ...

منم زدم گزینه 1

ولی الگو زده گزینه 4 البته بدون دلیل ، سنجش هم زده گزینه 4

این سوال هم فکر کنم غلطه ...

خدایا در کنکور 95 به فریادمان برس ...

خصوصا بعد از این جریانات اخیر ، سنجش حسابی باهامون لج میکنه ...


 :20:

----------


## Frigidsoul

> یه تست دیگه هم اومده بود 
> 
> که میگفت سلول های هاپلوئید اسپرم ساز ، سوال 194
> 
> کانون هنوزم که هنوزه بعد از 8 ماه اصرار میکنه که گزینه 1 جواب هست ، یعنی از سیتوکینز سلول های قبلی ایجاد شده ...
> 
> منم زدم گزینه 1
> 
> ولی الگو زده گزینه 4 البته بدون دلیل ، سنجش هم زده گزینه 4
> ...


سوال دقیقا چی بوده؟؟؟

----------


## biology115

A.bmp

----------


## biology115

ببخشید دوستان اصلاح میکنم سنجش و الگو تست 194 رو زدن گزینه 3

ولی کانون بر روی گزینه 1 اصرار داره ...

----------


## Dr Baq3r

ن - سوال آخر کنکور کاملا غلطه - مهدی گفته--> برو از سایت تخته سیاه پاسخنامه تشریحی زیستو دانلود کن - مال خود مهدیو

بازم میگم تحلیل آرامفرو برا این سوال بخونید خوبه

----------


## dorsa20

> سلام......لنفوسیت ها دیاپدز دارند؟من تو بیشتر سایت های علمی مثلا ویکی پدیا تحقیق کردم نوشته که لنفوسیت ها دیاپدز ندارندولی تو سوال اخر زیست کنکور 94 جمله لنفوست ها دیاپدز دارند رو درست در نظر گرفته



طیق کتاب عده ای از لنفوسیتا بین خون و لنف در گردشند......>>>>>دیاپدز دارند

----------


## m.jafari1990

> سلام. فقط سوال آخر نبود که اشتباه داشت. امسال حداقل 3 تا تست اشتباه بودن. 
> حالا این دیاپدز لنفوسیت ها در برخی منابع نوشته شده و از نظر علمی بعضی رفرنس ها قبولش دارن ولی در کتاب درسی هیچ اشاره ای نشده و حتی در گذشته هم در کنکور سراسری گفته شدهبود که قابلیت دیاپدز رو ندارند.
> علاوه بر اون برخی مطالب هم بودن که کاملا و به صراحت متضاد با مطالب کتاب درسی بودن مانند گردش خون قورباغه. 
> به نظر میرسه از عمد اینطور برخی سوالات رو غلط طراحی میکنن که کسی نتونه درصد بالا کسب کنه


 داداش گردش خون قوریاغه رو که کتاب خودش گفته درسته مستقیم اسم نبرده اما استنباطیه دیگه  اصلا غلط نبود اون بعد اینکه قرار نیست کپی خط کتاب رو تست بدن

----------


## biology115

> داداش گردش خون قوریاغه رو که کتاب خودش گفته درسته مستقیم اسم نبرده اما استنباطیه دیگه  اصلا غلط نبود اون بعد اینکه قرار نیست کپی خط کتاب رو تست بدن


داداش اینو چی میگی ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## dorsa20

> داداش اینو چی میگی ؟؟؟؟؟


کجاش مشکل داره مگه؟

----------


## biology115

> کجاش مشکل داره مگه؟


کانون هنوزم که هنوزه روی گزینه 1 تاکید داره ...

----------


## khaan

> داداش گردش خون قوریاغه رو که کتاب خودش گفته درسته مستقیم اسم نبرده اما استنباطیه دیگه  اصلا غلط نبود اون بعد اینکه قرار نیست کپی خط کتاب رو تست بدن


دوست عزیز کتاب درسی رو باز کن صفحه 77 رو بخون. نوشته :

" گردش خون در ماهی ها به صورت ساده و در سایر مهره داران به صورت مضاعف است" 

شما از کجای این استنباط کردی که گردش خون قورباغه که جزء سایر مهره داران محسوب میشه ساده هست؟  اگه بگیم گردش خون قورباغه ساده هست یا باید قورباغه رو در رده بندی جانوران جزء ماهی ها قرار بدیم یا اینکه به عنوان مهره دار به رسمیت نشناسیمش ! گردش خون دوزیستان در کتابهای درسی دهه هفتاد بود که از کتاب فعلی حذف شده. حتی نویسنده های جوانی مثل شیخ حسنی (گاج) و آرامفر (تخته سیاه) در زمان اونها هم این مطلب از کتابشون حذف شده بود !

----------


## khaan

> یه تست دیگه هم اومده بود 
> 
> که میگفت سلول های هاپلوئید اسپرم ساز ، سوال 194
> 
> کانون هنوزم که هنوزه بعد از 8 ماه اصرار میکنه که گزینه 1 جواب هست ، یعنی از سیتوکینز سلول های قبلی ایجاد شده ...
> 
> منم زدم گزینه 1
> 
> ولی الگو زده گزینه 4 البته بدون دلیل ، سنجش هم زده گزینه 4
> ...



جواب کانون رو سرگروه های زیست شناسی کشور + آقای کرام الدینی (مولف اصلی کتاب زیست شناسی) تایید کردن. مولفینی مثل آرامفر و اشکان هاشمی و ابوذر نصری و امید شیخ حسنی و عمارلو و پدرام فرهادیان و حامد اختیاری و ... نه سواد زیست شناسی درست حسابی (در دانش زیست شناسی فقط منظورمه) دارن نه به کتاب درسی تسلط دارن رشتشون پزشکی بوده چون به تدریس علاقه داشتن و یا در ادامه تحصیل پزشکی موفق نبودن اومدن به سمت زیست شناسی کنکور.  عمارلو فقط یه زمانی تدریسش خیلی خوب بود و محتوای کنکور طوری بود که کسی باهاش کار میکرد راحت میتونست در کنکور موفق بشه ولی الان نگرش طراح ها و اصلا خود طراح ها هم عوض شده و این قبلیا دبیرها به درد نمیخورن. اشکان هاشمی و شیخ حسنی هم فقط سبک طراحی تستش هاشون خوب هست و الان کسی بخواد در کنکور موفق بشه میتونه از تست های اونا به عنوان تمرین استفاده کنه.
در عوض طراحان و مولفان اصلی کانون مثل کرامت و میرحبیبی و پناهی شایق و ... دانش آموخته های دبیری زیست شناسی هستن و چیزی که خوندن خود زیست شناسی هست نه پزشکی. واقعا هم افراد باسوادی هستن و مدرس دوره های ضمن خدمت بقیه معلم ها هم هستن. پاسخ هاشون واقعا با تفکر و تحلیل و بررسی علمی به دست اومده و بلافاصله بعد از انتشار دفترچه سوالات در کانون شروع به تحلیل و ارائه جواب کردن و فایل ویدئویی رو دوساعت بعد قرار دادن. 
در عوض مولفینی مثل اشکان هاشمی و آرامفر و ... اول جواب اساتید واقعی زیست شناسی رو خوندن بعدم با توجه به کلید سوالات که توسط سازمان سنجش ارائه شده بود طوری به سوالات پاسخ دادن که پاسخشون مطابق با سازمان سنجش باشه.

----------


## biology115

> جواب کانون رو سرگروه های زیست شناسی کشور + آقای کرام الدینی (مولف اصلی کتاب زیست شناسی) تایید کردن. مولفینی مثل آرامفر و اشکان هاشمی و ابوذر نصری و امید شیخ حسنی و عمارلو و پدرام فرهادیان و حامد اختیاری و ... نه سواد زیست شناسی درست حسابی (در دانش زیست شناسی فقط منظورمه) دارن نه به کتاب درسی تسلط دارن رشتشون پزشکی بوده چون به تدریس علاقه داشتن و یا در ادامه تحصیل پزشکی موفق نبودن اومدن به سمت زیست شناسی کنکور.  عمارلو فقط یه زمانی تدریسش خیلی خوب بود و محتوای کنکور طوری بود که کسی باهاش کار میکرد راحت میتونست در کنکور موفق بشه ولی الان نگرش طراح ها و اصلا خود طراح ها هم عوض شده و این قبلیا دبیرها به درد نمیخورن. اشکان هاشمی و شیخ حسنی هم فقط سبک طراحی تستش هاشون خوب هست و الان کسی بخواد در کنکور موفق بشه میتونه از تست های اونا به عنوان تمرین استفاده کنه.
> در عوض طراحان و مولفان اصلی کانون مثل کرامت و میرحبیبی و پناهی شایق و ... دانش آموخته های دبیری زیست شناسی هستن و چیزی که خوندن خود زیست شناسی هست نه پزشکی. واقعا هم افراد باسوادی هستن و مدرس دوره های ضمن خدمت بقیه معلم ها هم هستن. پاسخ هاشون واقعا با تفکر و تحلیل و بررسی علمی به دست اومده و بلافاصله بعد از انتشار دفترچه سوالات در کانون شروع به تحلیل و ارائه جواب کردن و فایل ویدئویی رو دوساعت بعد قرار دادن. 
> در عوض مولفینی مثل اشکان هاشمی و آرامفر و ... اول جواب اساتید واقعی زیست شناسی رو خوندن بعدم با توجه به کلید سوالات که توسط سازمان سنجش ارائه شده بود طوری به سوالات پاسخ دادن که پاسخشون مطابق با سازمان سنجش باشه.


خب وقتی سنجش زده گزینه 4

ولی کانون زده گزینه 1

تکلیف چیه ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## biology115

شایدم همینطوره

سنجش عمدا تست ها رو غلط میده که کسی نتونه 100 بزنه ...

سال 93 دو تا زیست رو 100 زدن ...

ولی امسال رتبه 1 کنکور 86 زده بود ...

----------


## khaan

پست دوم شما درست هست دوست عزیز. موافقم.

----------


## biology115

وای وای اون تست ژنتیکش رو چی میگید ...

از المپیاد هم سخت تر بود ...

----------


## dorsa20

> کانون هنوزم که هنوزه روی گزینه 1 تاکید داره ...


نه 1 به خاططر اسپرماتید غلطه اون سوال کانون 
گفته بود کدوم نادرسته

----------


## nima2336

up

----------

